# Lead paint removal cost



## Epoxy Pro

We looked at a job a month or so ago. The ho has sticker shock.

Full strip paint from house siding and trim plus a garage damn near the same size as the house. 40k +


----------



## Gough

cdpainting said:


> We looked at a job a month or so ago. The ho has sticker shock.
> 
> Full strip paint from house siding and trim plus a garage damn near the same size as the house. 40k +


Better them than you.


----------



## MIZZOU

I imagine at those rates you'll get more of that. That's 1/3 the cost of a modest new construction around here.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

MIZZOU said:


> I imagine at those rates you'll get more of that. That's 1/3 the cost of a modest new construction around here.


It's been a mixed reaction so far. Some have said that's all it will cost, some you know drop a log in their undies.

houses around here average 250K and then all the million dollar homes.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Gough said:


> Better them than you.


Every time I get shocked, I know it will be costly but some of the prices I have come up with blow my mind.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

cdpainting said:


> Every time I get shocked, I know it will be costly but some of the prices I have come up with blow my mind.


Sometimes we ourselves think the price is high....but in reality and after work is ongoing we relize it wasn't high enough:no:


----------



## MIZZOU

Did you pitch them the option of a scrape and paint?


----------



## straight_lines

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Sometimes we ourselves think the price is high....but in reality and after work is ongoing we relize it wasn't high enough:no:


All the time. :sweatdrop:


----------



## premierpainter

I also think that you are adding in the cost of your part time guys who you said are slower than others. That's not fair to the homeowner to absorb the cost of guys who don't know how to sand quickly. The last house you did, you lost money on. We could have done that entire house from start to finish in 6 or 7 days with a four man crew. My estimate would have been around $15k, I would pay our sub $7500, materials $1,000.... Total company take...$6,500. Not a bad week for one crew. 
Bottom line is, maybe stripping houses is not a great idea for your company at this time. More practice, full time employees and competent methods will lower your costs of doing business and will make you a stronger player in this field. 
Just my .02 centavos


----------



## straight_lines

To be honest I don't think anyone here has a crew who can do what yours can. Those are really impressive production numbers.


----------



## premierpainter

straight_lines said:


> To be honest I don't think anyone here has a crew who can do what yours can. Those are really impressive production numbers.


Thanks. Around here in NJ I have two other companies that do the same as us week in, week out. Everything is getting sanded it seems. 
Maybe it will catch on around the country soon!


----------



## richmondpainting

MIZZOU said:


> Did you pitch them the option of a scrape and paint?


Ill take care of that one......


----------



## jacob33

premierpainter said:


> We could have done that entire house from start to finish in 6 or 7 days with a four man crew. My estimate would have been around $15k, I would pay our sub $7500, materials $1,000.... Total company take...$6,500.


That's great that you can make that kind of money subbing things out. That would be a great business model to replicate. :notworthy:


----------



## MKap

premierpainter said:


> I also think that you are adding in the cost of your part time guys who you said are slower than others. That's not fair to the homeowner to absorb the cost of guys who don't know how to sand quickly. The last house you did, you lost money on. We could have done that entire house from start to finish in 6 or 7 days with a four man crew. My estimate would have been around $15k, I would pay our sub $7500, materials $1,000.... Total company take...$6,500. Not a bad week for one crew. Bottom line is, maybe stripping houses is not a great idea for your company at this time. More practice, full time employees and competent methods will lower your costs of doing business and will make you a stronger player in this field. Just my .02 centavos


4 man crew at 7500 in labor for 6 days is 40.00 an hour, not too bad... At 7 days it's 33.00 an hour per man. If job goes 8 days the sub basically works for free. 
Not knocking your business model at all. Actually it's astonishing the production rates you have. You have great subs to be able to do that work at those prices.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

MIZZOU said:


> Did you pitch them the option of a scrape and paint?


We gave them 3 options. He wants it fully stripped.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

One thing we notice here the pool of repaint exterior gets smaller and smaller every year. All new construction in last 10 yrs plus is being built with vinyl ( in my area). Once in a blue moon you see wood but not often. Most existing homes do not repaint they vinyl side. There's only so many homes to paint and with more and more painters and less homes to paint well you do the math ... As for subbing out if the manpower is there and you make money like Kevin more power to ya. There's no way I could have done that house for 15k ..


----------



## Epoxy Pro

premierpainter said:


> I also think that you are adding in the cost of your part time guys who you said are slower than others. That's not fair to the homeowner to absorb the cost of guys who don't know how to sand quickly. The last house you did, you lost money on. We could have done that entire house from start to finish in 6 or 7 days with a four man crew. My estimate would have been around $15k, I would pay our sub $7500, materials $1,000.... Total company take...$6,500. Not a bad week for one crew.
> Bottom line is, maybe stripping houses is not a great idea for your company at this time. More practice, full time employees and competent methods will lower your costs of doing business and will make you a stronger player in this field.
> Just my .02 centavos


We have done 3 stripping jobs this summer, 1 took us 6 days to fully strip (lead job) one took us 4 days to strip (latex and our current job). 

My numbers for lead are pretty much dead on, I have seen many quotes from the competition. We also talked and will take one of these types of jobs on per year. Not many people around here want to spend that kind of money to fully strip a house.

This sticker shock house and garage are both 2-3 stories, over 2,400 sqft each and layers and layers of lead.


----------



## Brian C

are you using a paint shaver or just sanding it back with a rotex ?


----------



## DeanV

Is it just me, or if I am picturing Premier's jobs like any 100 year old house I have worked on with wood windows, usually shiplap siding, layers upon layers of failing paint, etc it seems like his price for a full strip and redo is closer to what I would be for a scraped, feather sand, PeelBond, and 2 coats.


----------



## MKap

thinkpainting/nick said:


> One thing we notice here the pool of repaint exterior gets smaller and smaller every year. All new construction in last 10 yrs plus is being built with vinyl ( in my area). Once in a blue moon you see wood but not often. Most existing homes do not repaint they vinyl side. There's only so many homes to paint and with more and more painters and less homes to paint well you do the math ... As for subbing out if the manpower is there and you make money like Kevin more power to ya. There's no way I could have done that house for 15k ..


Majority of people are going to vinyl, or replacing trim with azek, instead of repainting. I really don't blame them. Weigh the costs, maybe higher at first, but vinyl wins long term...
I wouldn't touch a lead job for anything less than 10k for scraping, priming and paint. Although I'm certified, I don't want to deal with that BS that goes with it. Documentation, the potential fines involved, and the hazards of dealing with lead. I test the house and if it's lead positive I tell them I cannot do this work. It eats up too much of my time and schedule. If you don't do it like premiere and have subs who specialize in it, your really not going to make any money. I'm starting to focus more on interior work.


----------



## Damon T

I don't see vinyl around here. The new stuff gets Hardie more often than not. Still lots of old cedar clad homes waiting to be stripped.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Brian C said:


> are you using a paint shaver or just sanding it back with a rotex ?


Paint Shaver followed by RO125's


----------

